# Pictures of Puritan Parliaments/Courtrooms



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of any relevant pictures online?


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if this fits the bill?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2007)

Bit small; not bad though.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't put high res images up on my site for multiple reasons. However, it prints very nicely as a 16X20:

General Assembly of the Church of Scotland - 1783


----------

